# [sexy game] A vous de trouver les mots cachés



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Novembre 2004)

Vous allez bien vous marrez.

C'est par ici: 
http://www.virtualbartender.beer.com/beer_usa.htm

J'ai déjà trouvé "beer", "kiss" et "dance" mais je suis sûr qu'il y en a plein d'autres


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

woa a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déjà trouvé "beer", "kiss" et "dance" mais je suis sûr qu'il y en a plein d'autres



"strip" est intéressant. Dommage que sonny gâche la vue.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Novembre 2004)

il y a aussi 'boobs',  'mambo', 'lay', et 'jump'

merci Huexley & WebO


----------



## huexley (14 Novembre 2004)

Après 22h y'a "banana" a essayer 

apres 23h y'a "naked" 

et après minuit...

lick/suck
dance
talk
serve
hair
head
kiss/lips
ass/show/beer.com
pussy/fuck/blow/cum
strip
tits/touch/boobs/bra/grab/play
pillow
fight/star wars
kick/kiss a man
spread
magic/hat
t-shirt
knee
tongue
shake it
love/orgasm
sing/rap
rock
laugh/lol
change/be you
surf
shoe/feet
dog
gym
jump
beer
hello
fire/light
gun
sleep
wet


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

:mouais: Tiens le voila lui, ça fait vite le tour des forums ce truc-là !   

 pour le "vous allez bien vous marrez", j'exige une version pour fille   
Alors ...? elle est où ?


----------



## WebOliver (14 Novembre 2004)

woa a dit:
			
		

> il y a aussi 'boobs',  'mambo', 'lay', et 'jump'
> 
> merci Huexley & WebO



Si on peut aider...  



			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Tiens le voila lui, ça fait vite le tour des forums ce truc-là !
> 
> pour le "vous allez bien vous marrez", j'exige une version pour fille
> Alors ...? elle est où ?



Là


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> pour le "vous allez bien vous marrez", j'exige une version pour fille
> Alors ...? elle est où ?



Et gribouille et moi, on sent l'ail ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Novembre 2004)

mill excuses lorna


----------



## poildep (14 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> j'exige une version pour fille
> Alors ...? elle est où ?


j'ai pas de ouebe came !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Là



 :mouais:  :mouais: parce que c'est ça pour toi l'équivalent, pour nous les filles (enfin pour Doc aussi :love: ) ... 
Humhum WebO  :mouais: 

  moi je veux pareil un mec  bien gaulé et en short sexy et qui se trémousse comme un débile  !!!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

woa a dit:
			
		

> mill excuses lorna



pas grave mais tu aurais pu faire un effort mince !


----------



## WebOliver (14 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> moi je veux pareil un mec  bien gaulé et en short sexy et qui se trémousse comme un débile  !!!



Chag a pas fait de vidéo... :love:     Mais y a ça sinon... vers la fin... 

En short sexy qui se trémousse comme un débile?  :love: Tu as ton homme Lorna...


----------



## huexley (14 Novembre 2004)

tiens un nouveau :

rollign rock


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  :mouais: parce que c'est ça pour toi l'équivalent, pour nous les filles (enfin pour Doc aussi :love: ) ...
> Humhum WebO  :mouais:
> 
> moi je veux pareil un mec  bien gaulé et en short sexy et qui se trémousse comme un débile  !!!



Désolée il ne se trémousse pas


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Novembre 2004)

ass  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> En short sexy qui se trémousse comme un débile?  :love: Tu as ton homme Lorna...



Ah non lui c'est pas comme un débile !!!    :rose:  :love:   
Et pi vous là vous avez droit au prototype (blonde à forte poitrine), moi aussi j'en veux un (blond m'en fou, mais gros pectoraux et le reste) !!!  :rateau: 

   

PS : WebO; ça t'a fichu un coup tes 29 balais là !  :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (14 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah non lui c'est pas comme un débile !!!    :rose:  :love:



:rose: Ça veut dire?



			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> PS : WebO; ça t'a fichu un coup tes 29 balais là !  :rateau:



Je me reconnais plus depuis hier... Tempes grisonnantes, vue qui baisse, mémoire qui flanche, et je te passe les détails...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Désolée il ne se trémousse pas



je suis allergique au foin, mais dans ce cas précis ...     :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas de ouebe came !



    

comme c'est dommage !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> Après 22h y'a "banana" a essayer
> 
> etc, etc...



 :hein: ben dis-donc elle l'a mange même pas sa banane !   

Quel gachis !  :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> je suis allergique au foin, mais dans ce cas précis ...     :love:



Ce sera l'exception qui confirmera la règle, et je te rassure ça existe autrement qu'en photo


----------



## rezba (15 Novembre 2004)

Y'a pas une version en brune ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas une version en brune ?



oui d'abord les brunes comptent pas pour des prunes ! :rateau:

PS : moi non plus j'ai pas de webcam !


----------



## poildep (15 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi j'en veux un (blond m'en fou, mais gros pectoraux et le reste) !!!


Je suis ton homme !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Je suis ton homme !




 :affraid:  :affraid:   Mon Dieu !!! :affraid: :affraid:

Que vous avez une grande .... euh .... tête ...


----------



## poildep (15 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:  :affraid:   Mon Dieu !!! :affraid: :affraid:
> 
> Que vous avez une grande .... euh .... tête ...


 c'est vrai que c'est pas très bien fourni, dans le string. :mouais: 

Tant qu'à faire un montage (passque c'est un montage hein !) j'aurais pu réviser ce détail. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Tant qu'à faire un montage (passque c'est un montage hein !) j'aurais pu réviser ce détail. :rateau:



 c'est un montage ?????  :hein: pffff je suis déçue là !!!    :rateau:


----------



## maousse (15 Novembre 2004)

attention âme sensibles, commandez des "nuts"... :affraid:


----------



## minime (15 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas une version en brune ?



Toujours les vieux clichés sur les blondes. Tape THINK pour voir.


----------



## huexley (15 Novembre 2004)

lol excellent 

essayez : kiss a man
puis 
kiss a girl

Oo


----------



## huexley (15 Novembre 2004)

bon c est sur

lollipop

que je vais aller

lie


et si vous voulez en faire le tour et trouver des 

poor beer on yourself

faites un tour la 
http://www.virtualbartender.beer.com/TammyClips.xml


----------



## rezba (15 Novembre 2004)

Han...! Mais c'est triché !


----------



## minime (15 Novembre 2004)

Le fichier XML associé liste toutes les actions et donne les adresses des films correspondants. Ils sont au format vidéo Flash (FLV) lisible dans VideoLAN.


----------



## huexley (15 Novembre 2004)

:love: c est beau la technologie


----------



## Balooners (15 Novembre 2004)

Jedi c'est pas mal


----------



## macelene (15 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> * Lorna* , Je suis ton homme !




 Lorna tu es gâtée


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Lorna tu es gâtée



 :rose: ouais c'est vrai et je m'en rends pas forcément compte !  


 je constate que ce sujet a attiré beaucoup de modos (dans la nuit) ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> je constate que ce sujet a attiré beaucoup de modos (dans la nuit) ...



Et alors tant qu'à faire à être dans le raccourci, tu en déduis quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et alors tant qu'à faire à être dans le raccourci, tu en déduis quoi ?



 :mouais: je déduis rien, je constate j'ai dit !

Ne me fais pas écrire ce que tu penses tout bas ... 
Je te laisse le soin de trouver une signification elliptique à ma remarque simpliste !


----------



## alan.a (15 Novembre 2004)

pfiou, ces américaines, connaissent rien a fluxus ou à la postmodernité.


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: je déduis rien, je constate j'ai dit !
> 
> Ne me fais pas écrire ce que tu penses tout bas ...
> Je te laisse le soin de trouver une signification elliptique à ma remarque simpliste !



D'accord petite pervenche malgache fait ton constat et laisse-nous le papillon  

:mouais: Rhôôôôô, l'est pointue du trident diablotine ce matin


----------



## huexley (15 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> je constate que ce sujet a attiré beaucoup de modos (dans la nuit) ...


 Pour ma part c'est quelques minutes de détente dans une nuit de boulot


----------



## grenoble (15 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> j'exige une version pour fille
> Alors ...? elle est où ?



essaie "become man" avec miss blonde... ton voeu sera excausé  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

grenoble a dit:
			
		

> essaie "become man" avec miss blonde... ton voeu sera excausé  :rateau:




     

Mais que fait Zebig dans ce truc ???     :mouais:  

 :love:


----------



## Adrienhb (15 Novembre 2004)

Hullo,

Au fait, c'est normal qu'il n'y ait pas de son?
En tout cas, ce jeu est top!   

A.


----------

